# Can I Root / Flash Rooted Rom If I Have Latest Ota Update (4.54.651.1



## kermur (Nov 19, 2011)

I am a VZW/Samsung user but I am trying to root my girlfriends HTV EVO 4G so that she may use wireless tethering. I have found many different procedures for doing this but I am unclear if these methods will work on a phone that already had the latest OTA update.

She has a HTC EVO:
Android: 2.3.3
Build 4.54.65.1

I am tech savy but am looking for confirmation that this build can be rooted.

I would prefer to just flash a rooted/debloated rom as losing her data is not an issue. I am prepared to wipe everything.

Thanks for your help

Kermur


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes you can look up Revolutionary:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/Revolutionary


----------



## iamlegend412 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes use revolutionary


----------



## khmerfunan (Dec 12, 2011)

revolutionary does not work for evo design does anyone know what does work?


----------

